# Required BF%?



## Übermensch (26 Jul 2008)

Hello Sirs and Madams, I have been thinking of joining the army for the past few years and have finally chosen to join the forces. I am currently working on my physical training, trying to get in 5 days a week minimum with mixed strength, cardio, and balance training. I am wondering on the pamphlet was given to me by the recruiter it has minimum requirements for joining being the 2.4k in under 12 minutes, 6 pull-ups, 20 press ups, and 20 sit ups. I also saw some information on there regarding BMI, do they take this into consideration when they do your physical?, does your BMI have to be in an acceptable range before joining?. I am a heavy set male aged 24, I weigh in at 263.5 pounds right now and have 28%BF I want to get down to 14%bf before I join. According to my physical trainer 14% would put me around the 215-225 range when I get there and that is not counting if I gain any muscle. I know the American army has bf%standards in order to join does Canada have anything similar?   I plan on joining the forces as an infantry officer, the recruiter said there were a few positions open so I hope they are still open by the time I get in shape!. 
P.S. I can run the 2.4 in about 15 right now, and I am cutting down smoking to quarter pack a day so far..


----------



## Jorkapp (26 Jul 2008)

BMI is BS. So long as you can pass your PT test, they don't care about your BMI, or BF%. I've got a few extra on me, and so do quite a few other people around me. Still, we can all pass CF EXPRES and/or BFT, so it's no worry. I've seen some pretty heavy-set recruits go through the green doors, though some spend some time on RFT, they made it through the recruiting process.

The weight-loss pamphlets they give out here say it best: You probably won't know you've lost any fat by checking a scale. You'll know by looking in the mirror.


----------



## North Star (26 Jul 2008)

From my days at the Recruiting Centre, I don't believe that there is a BF or BMI requirement. The medical people will know more, and you should visit a CFRC and ask them plainly about it.

Two additional points:

1) Why the nickname Ubermensch? Nietzsche-buffs probably wouldn't like the military all that much;
2) WRT your physical fitness regime: good on you for working on it. Be aware that making your stated end-state as stated now is the bare minimum. Infantry phase training is a long hard slog, and even the most physically fit have problems.


----------



## Übermensch (26 Jul 2008)

Yea I had no clue that Übermensch meant anything, I have been studying German while in University and put super and man into a word I guess it didn't turn out as planned heh, maybe I should have chosen Dummkopf . For the run I know it is not in the acceptable range for joining right now that is why I want to work on it, I want to have below 10 min run time can't lead your co-workers if you are behind them eh?. Do you know if I work on it until January and I apply then would there be a spring basic officer training?


----------



## Run away gun (26 Jul 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> BMI is BS. So long as you can pass your PT test, they don't care about your BMI, or BF%. I've got a few extra on me, and so do quite a few other people around me. Still, we can all pass CF EXPRES and/or BFT, so it's no worry.



Passing the BFT or express test does not make one fit. Especially not in an army unit, let alone an Inf Bn. Most officers, from 2Lts on up the field officer ranks, I have come across are the fittest within their units, across the board, in support trades and combat arms units, because they have to be and demand it from their subordinates as well. 

Not trying to discourage the original poster, just letting him know what is out there.


----------



## North Star (26 Jul 2008)

I can't really offer you advice on timelines. I am infamous for giving myself over-training injuries, so for me to do so will probably be a dis-service to your cause. 

Remember, your local CFRC will always be glad to offer you advice, especially the medical people. Trust me, they've dealt with almost everything ("Can I join if I have the clap" to "I like to cut myself...is that a problem?") Your BF and fitness questions are probably the most healthy and normal ones they come across. 

As for training, I'd consult a physician first and then a qualified trainer. 

Good luck!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jul 2008)

Run away gun said:
			
		

> Passing the BFT or express test does not make one fit. Especially not in an army unit, let alone an Inf Bn. Most officers, from 2Lts on up the field officer ranks, I have come across are the fittest within their units, across the board, in support trades and combat arms units, because they have to be and demand it from their subordinates as well.
> 
> Not trying to discourage the original poster, just letting him know what is out there.



I agree with Run Away Gun.

However, for your intial training, which as an Inf Officer will be IAP at CFLRS, you must pass the CF EXPRES test to continue on with training.  First it will be instructor-lead PT, you will learn the demands of 'field training' on BOTP.  From there, you will go to the Infantry School in CFB Gagetown where the level of PT will be increased.  The point here is...there is a minimum starting point for PT when you start training (details of which are found here) that will constantly be increased.  Remember, leaders must lead...from the front.


----------



## Übermensch (29 Jul 2008)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I did a run on Friday and ran at 18 minutess 15 seconds, then I ran tonight and I got 15 minutes 5 seconds.. sit-ups are easy so far can do 3 sets of 20. Push-ups are harder can only do 22 . I will keep you updated.


----------



## Übermensch (3 Aug 2008)

Did a run got it at 14 minutes 19 seconds only 4 more minutes to shave off .


----------



## AlphaQup (10 Aug 2008)

I really have to work on my pullups. But I didn't come across any posts which said BMQ required pullups. Can someone give me info on this please?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2008)

AlphaQup said:
			
		

> I really have to work on my pullups. But I didn't come across any posts which said BMQ required pullups. Can someone give me info on this please?



The info is they are not part of the CF EXPRES Test.  They are part of PT.

Simple.


----------



## AlphaQup (14 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The info is they are not part of the CF EXPRES Test.  They are part of PT.
> Simple.


K, I'll get to work on it. Don't want to be the odd one out during PT.


----------

